# Mentored hunting PA



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

So In PA you can get a hunting permit for youth 7-12 cheap and also get a pheasant lic and other stuff very cheap.

you must only have one youth with you and have to be within arms reach of them - you can not carry a hunting rifle or shotgun

PA has an early pheasant season for youth and mentored youth. 

Took my 11 year old out and he got 2 birds/which is the daily limit (females) - he was happy as a clam - He was using a youth single shot 410 Rossi

As we are leaving there were 2 ringnecks next to the road. We watched them for several minutes


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Congrats to your son and congrats on being a good dad.


----------

